# How to lose weight?



## girl507 (Aug 7, 2008)

This summer I have been careless about what I have been eating.  I had broken up with my ex and I became depressed which caused me to become careless about my eating habits. I would just eat to make me happy. Previously I weighed about 100 pounds. I am between 4'11 and 5ft. Now I weigh between 110 and 113. I am unable to fit into my jeans comfortably and I want to get rid of this weight before school starts. I have cut down my calories drastically and have worked out a bit. I want to go back to my old weight or even less. For the past two or three days I have started eating more healthy. I am not starving myself, but I am just eating less. This morning I had three eggs scrambled using only half a yolk with one slice of wheat bread with margarine. I don't eat breakfast just because I wake up really late, so instead I end up having a brunch. Then for a snack I had a banana and corn on the cob. At dinner I had two wheat tortillas with spinach (not creamed). Lastly for desert I had an 80 calorie pudding cup and whenever I get hungry I just grab a banana. I need to know how to lose this weight within the next two weeks. I am determined to get rid of my weight. Please help!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 7, 2008)

Well you need to eat enough to lose weight as well so make sure you're not cutting back too drastically. Stick to around maybe 1400 calories and work out 4 or 5 times a week. Don't forget to strength train so you don't lose muscle and keep your fat. I do HIIT for most of my work outs and calorie cycle and that's what works for me.


----------



## lunargen (Aug 7, 2008)

My nutritionist says the strict math behind it is if you expend 3500 calories more than what you eat thru exercise every week, you would lose 1 pound that week. So, just use that figure to calculate how much exercise you need to do per week. Dont try losing more than 3 lbs per week too.

It's not advisable to undereat. That would slow your metabolism or turn on the hoard switch in your brain which slows your weight loss further. 

Good luck!


----------



## BellaLeben (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree, make sure you eat. I have heard that eating about 5 or 6 meals a day helps your metabolism. For example, a healthy breakfast, then a small (healthy) snack, then a good lunch, then another small snack, etc. Don't forget to exercise....I gained some pounds as well, and thats my plan. Good luck!


----------



## talste (Aug 7, 2008)

The Calorie King website is helpful in determining the amount of calories in different foods. My sister who suffers obesity used it to learn about & help calculate calories & has dropped 20kg's in 3 months by adjusting her eating habits, no programmes or pills or anything just educating herself about healthy eating via that website.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2008)

You need food to keep your metabolism going to lose weight. 
I'd just say up your output, and monitor your input, eat clean, and drink lots of water.


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Calorie Counter, Diet Tracking, Food Journal, Nutrition Facts at The Daily Plate you can list everything you eat for the day.  It has a great search engine where you can type in what you ate and it will tell you all the nutritional facts.  You can plug in your weight and how much you want to lose a week and it will tell you how many calories you ate.  I love it!

Also, I eat about 5-6 times a day but small portions.  I usually eat oatmeal for breakfast (the lower sugar kind) it holds me over for a bit.  I usually do a slimfast for lunch and then fish and brown rice for dinner. (I eat snacks between all my meals. )  

The Abs Diet is also really good.  you should try it.  Good Luck and stay healthy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't try to lose all your weight in two weeks.  It's unhealthy to lose weight that quickly and you'll be more apt to gain it back than if you lost at a steady, but slow pace, ideally no more than 1 - 2 pounds per week.  It took you all summer to put that weight on, so it's going to take some time to get rid of it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 7, 2008)

Write down everything you eat. It makes you aware/
Don't try drastic deprivation plans-deprivation causes binging.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's what I do. I eat 6 times a day on smaller portion than I used to when I eat 3 times a day. It's great. 
And I do exercises. I am not a gym person, but I do it at least 2 a week. Whatever it is: a little yoga movement from internet or 15 minutes jogging. 
My goal is to make my thighs smaller so whenever I feel a little sore on my thighs after I exercise, I'm happy. 
Other than losing weight, the key is to stay healthy.


----------



## miss_sonya (Aug 8, 2008)

ATKINS DIET!!!! There is no other diet that will take the pounds off faster or easier! 2 years ago my husband and I started this diet. I had seen the results people I knew were getting, but because of all the bad rep about it being unhealthy..yada ya..I was very apprehensive. I had been struggling to lose my baby weight and decided to give it try. I followed it exactly as the atkinsdiet.com webite advised...(20gm of carbs a day) and at the end of 2 weeks I lost 10 lbs and a whole jean size!! It only got better, the fat just melted off!! In four months I lost a total of 45lbs....my husband lost 65lbs!!!! I started at a size 16 and now rock an 8!! I have never in my life been thinner or healthier. Im telling you this diet works!!!


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm on the weight loss boat too. I'm quite overweight, and always have been. 
But that's all going to change. 

However, some fruits have more calories and such than other fruits. I think bananas have more calories than, say, apples. 

Here are some helpful websites: 
Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program
Fitness Jumpsite: Calorie Calculator
Hungry Girl

Good luck!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 8, 2008)

thedailyplate.com is awesome it's like the myspace of food...and yes bananas are a little high in calories, but from what your eating you need the calories..the best advice I can give from personal experience is eating whole grains in the morning or protein...both would be best


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 8, 2008)

Well for one, it doesn't sound like you're eating enough.

But check out Free Diet Plans at SparkPeople  It's amazing and gives you so much information as well as plans for eating and working out. I'm in love with it!


----------



## hickle (Aug 24, 2008)

You're definitely not eating enough!  Two wheat tortillas with spinach does not constitute dinner!  Try getting more protein.  It sounds like you're a vegetarian since you didn't mention any meat.  If you are, you're going to need to be even more educated about your diet, since plant proteins are incomplete proteins.  Just remember you should not go below 1300 calories per day, and if your strength training (and you should be) you should be having between .5-1.0 gram of protein per pound of lean body mass.


----------



## Navessa (Aug 25, 2008)

eat more whole foods.  eat healthy fats (coconut oil, butter, olive oil, etc...)

smaller meals are good.

avoid sugar (and artificial sugar, even splenda!), refined white flour, and processed foods.
there's probably more but those are the top 3.


----------

